# اسهل طريقة مضمونة لصنع جناح من فلين



## بن عاطف (13 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام حبيت اشرح لكم عن طريقة سهلة جدا جدا لصنع جناح الطئرة الصغيرة من فلين وانا مجربها وصنعتها لنفسي وبنفسي وقد تكون معروفه انما فكرتها بسيطة ومن يراجع موضوعي طائرة من صنعي فقد عملت الطائرة التي من فلين بهذه الطريقة وعساني اوضحها وتفهموها 
اولا ناخذ تصميم الجناح من الطرف بعد ان نرسمه على ورقة ونضعه فوق لوح خشبي بسماكة 2سم ونقص الخشبة على شكل الجناح ونعمل نسختين اي قطعتين خشب تحاكي كل واحده طرف الجناح 
ثانيا نضع القطعتين على لوح طويل اومنضده على مسافة تحاكي طول الجناح المطلوب اي نضعهما متباعدتين وما بينهما هو طول الجناح والمطلوب ونثبتهما 
ثالثا ناتي بالفلين ويكون اكبر بالسمك من السمك المطلوب للجناح ونقصه بطول الجناح ونحشره بين الخشبتين التي قطعناهما على شكل الجناح
رابعا نصنع منشار الفلين وناتي بترنس ( قلب) 220 فولت 12فولت اي يخرج كهربا 12فولت انما لازم نركب له دايمر من اجل ان يخفض الكهرباء وقد تجدون منشار فلين جاهز بس انما نعمل المنشار بحيث يتناسب مع الجناح واما المنشار فنعمله على شكل منشار الحديد المعروف ونعمله من خشب 
والريشه ستكون من سلك حديد نحيف 
اذا فهمتموني سوف اكمل في شرح اخر


----------



## جاسر (14 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير لو وضعت صور يكون أسهل للفهم

بالتوفيق


----------



## بدري علي (14 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم

تحياتي لك اخي 
لعل الصورة تقرب ما تقصد و تغنيك عن الشرح


----------



## بن عاطف (18 مارس 2010)

يابدري علي يسلم سلم تمك اقسم بالله انها نفس التي اقصدها فالف الف شكرلك علما والله ان فكرتي جاءت من راسي ولو كنت علمت بهذا من اول كنت اختصرت ايام وعمل فالف الف شكر لك وللاخوه الاعضاء واقول للاخ جاسر انها نفس الطريقة التي وضعها بدري والصورة تغني عن الف كلمة اما ادوات المنشار فقد تختلف شوي عن الادوات الموجوده ولكنها تؤدي نفس العمل وادواتي للمنشار هو ترنس (قلب) 220_12 فولت وديمر يركب مابين احد السلكين الاتيين من القابس والترس بحيث يخفض الكهرباء حسب المرغوب بها لانه كلما عليت الديمر سخن المنشار اكثر والاحسن وضعه منخفض لانه اذا سخن اكثر يخرب وياكل الفلين زياده وتحياتي


----------



## بدري علي (18 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 

لا داعي للشكر اخي ............... فكلنا في الهوا سوا....لكن لدي سؤال لك اخي : ما هو الفلين الدي تستعمله ؟ اهو styrofoam ?


----------



## بن عاطف (20 مارس 2010)

يا بدري اشكرك 
افلين الذي استخدمه هو الفلين الخفيف الوزن وسميك في منه بسمك 5سم وفي اقل واكثر وياتي بطول وعرض مختلفة المقاسات وهو سهل الكسر خاصة عند سقوط النماذج ولكن عندما اقص الجناح ويكون جاهز البسه واغطيه بلاصق شطرطون شفاف المتين المعروف يعني لصق فوق لصق حتى انتهي من الجناح واحاو قدر الممكن الا ازيد منها فوق الحاجه لانه يزداد وزن الجناح فاذا عملت اللاصق صح يزداد الوزن ولكن بشكل غير مؤثر وتاتي فوائد اللاصق عندما يسقط النموذج مره ومرات لانه لا ينكسر والفلين متوفر في اغلب المكتبات عندنا في جده اما في اليمن لاني منها فلم اجد غير الفلين الذي يوجد داخل الاجهزه المنزلية لحمايتها من الكسر فهل احد يدلني اين اجده


----------

